# 4.7 Acre Hobby Farm in MN



## danamn (Apr 12, 2006)

We are relocating to NM and need to sell our hobby farm. Great hobby farm ready for horses. 4.7 acres. 5 bedroon and 2 bathrooms. Three bedrooms upstairs. Could be main floor living. Brand new roof on house and barn. Newer siding, windows, and central air conditioning. Newly remodeled bathroom and kitchen. Hardwood and laminate throughout the main floor. Freshly painted inside. Close to town and schools. 
30 X 40 pole barn with 6 stalls. Many fenced areas with horse safe fencing. Water spigot in the barn. Large sand outdoor areana. Barn also has tack room. Two goat pens with small shelters, pig pen and smaller chicken coop. Large garden full of pumpkins, squash, and what is left of corn and beans. 
Close to Twin Cities and St. Cloud.

$179,000

Some pictures can be seen at
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/reb/831602813.html


----------



## danamn (Apr 12, 2006)

Ooops, I updated the craiglist ad. Here is the new posting.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/reb/839827054.html


----------

